# Inka bengal



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

More info to follow once I have it. Anyone interested in adopting her please pm me


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Name ?Inka
breed?Bengal
colour/pattern sliver sepia,marbled
Age? 3 yrs
Sex? Male
neutered? yes
up to date with vaccinations? over due, so new owner will have to get done.
Are they micro chipped?yes
any health problems? None known
Any behavioural problems?None known
Any toileting problems such as messing away from try or spraying?no
used to children? no
if so what age?n/a
how do they get on with other cats? No hates other cats, so will need to be an only cat
how do they get on with dogs? No hates dogs
indoor or outdoor cat? He goes in and out of the cat flap in the day when he wants but not at night, We will be looking for a home with a secure garden or somewhere out in the middle of nowhere so he can go out safely.
How many hours are they used to be left alone for? 2 hours, so we are looking for a home where he won't be left along for long hours
Diet they are on: Royal cannin and James welbeloved
Litter used if they have a litter tray:Baby chick crumbs
Where are you in UK?South Yorkshire
Reason for re homing? Due to Owners ill health

anyone interested in him will be required to have a home check and give a donation to ALUK
please pm me if you are interested in him


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking


----------



## fuzed (Jul 10, 2010)

shame he's not finding a home, he's a stunning cat!!!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

yes its very sad, there seems to be more and more cats needing new homes but not many people wanting to home them


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

I think the problem with cats that need to be homed as a single cat find it difficult on this forum as most people already have cats!

But it is a shame because he's a gorgeous cat.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

yes it does make it much harder to re home cats that can't go with other cats but not totally impossible


----------

